# Wie Softshell flicken?



## DerUnbeugsame (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte einen Sturz und deswegen hat meine Softshell-Jacke und meine Radlerhose jeweils ein Loch im Ellbogen- und Kniebereich.

Wie flicke ich die am besten?

Gibts da etwas zu beachten oder einfach einen Aufnäher drüber oder das Loch einfach stopfen?

Was macht ihr in solchen Fällen?

Bitte um eure Antworten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schöne Grüße

DU


----------



## norman68 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde das abhängig machen wie alt die Sachen schon sind. Wenn sie recht neu sind und vielleicht von Gore würde ich die wohl über den Händler einschicken lassen. Die bieden Reparaturservice an. Ist das Zeug schon älter würde ich die einfach Flicken. Das ist weiter kein Problem hab hier meine alten Hosen die ich nur noch auf dem Arbeitsweg ganz kaputt fahren schon etliche Flicken am Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIEROCK (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 3 Monaten meine Gore Tool-Jacke zur Reparatur geschickt. Hatte ein 2cm Loch auf der Schulter. Die haben das ganze SchulterstÃ¼ck getauscht. Hat zwar knapp 50â¬ gekostet, aber die Jacke ist jetzt wieder wie neu ( vorher 2 Saisons gefahren). Bei ner neuen, teueren Jacke rentiert es sich. Ist die Jacke Ã¤lter dann....


----------



## Rentaric (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe für meine Jacke Textilkleber und farblich passenden Stoff (dem Material der Jacke soweit wie möglich entsprechend, wird bei Membranen natürlich schwer) gekauft.
Die Rissstellen dann sauber und glatt geschnitten, dann von innen Textilkleber um das Loch, Flicken aus dem Stoff geschnitten, verklebt und zwei Tage trocknen lassen. Sieht man von aussen kaum. Geht natürlich nur so gut bei kleineren (bei mir warens etwa 4-5 Stück mit maximal 1.5cm Durchmesser) Löchern. Hält im Übrigen auch in der Waschmaschine, was man von der Funktion der Membrane nicht sagen kann.


----------



## dirty sam (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin !

Wer Funktionsgewebe sucht, wird hier vielleicht fündig: Klick

Gruß
Sam


----------



## AlexMC (27. März 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread jetzt ein paar Jahre alt ist, ich hatte letztens das gleiche Problem.
So sieht nun die Reparatur eines nicht so ganz kleinen Risses in der Softshell aus (diese hatte sich für meinen Arm aufgeopfert) - genäht und dann mit sewfree elastisch geklebt (wird aufgebügelt)- bisher macht es den Eindruck, als ob es halten möchte:


----------



## gardenman (27. März 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread jetzt ein paar Jahre alt ist, ich hatte letztens das gleiche Problem.
> So sieht nun die Reparatur eines nicht so ganz kleinen Risses in der Softshell aus (diese hatte sich für meinen Arm aufgeopfert) - genäht und dann mit sewfree elastisch geklebt (wird aufgebügelt)- bisher macht es den Eindruck, als ob es halten möchte:


Und bitte berichte über die Langzeiterfahrung mit der Reparatur. DAS ist besonders interessant.


----------

